# Como encender LEDs escaner?



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola ayer desmontando un escaner, obtuve este elemento:


El cual no se como se llama, pero se que eso tiene LEDs, la cosa es que por curiosidad me gustaría encender esos LEDs ya le buscare alguna aplicación.
Pero claro ¿como se hace eso fuera del escaner?
Alguien sabe al menos como funciona eso.
Gracias.


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 30, 2011)

Es un tubo fluorescente. Al desmontar el scáner, habrás desmontado, también, su fuente de alimentación. Utilízala para encenderlo. Es algo parecido a lo que te envío.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 30, 2011)

¿Como que es un fluorescente si mi escaner dice que es de Led? 
Ademas no tenia una fuente de alimentación de ese tipo que me dices, solo tenia la FA que alimenta a la impresora, ya que el escaner proviene de una Multifuncion.


----------



## jorger (Abr 30, 2011)

Yo también tengo un led de esos de un escanner pero no tengo ni idea de como se conecta.Tiene un cable flex..

manuel51, lo que tu dices se usa en modelos viejos.En los actuales usan leds.

Un saludo!


----------



## PISTACHO (May 2, 2011)

Hola,

Si ese dispositivo es de LED , se comportará como cualquier led de luz visible. Por lo general para encender un LED hay que conectarlo a una fuente de corriente constante con valor tipico de 20mA. Hacer funcionar a más corriente de esta, significa forzarlo y por lo tanto quemarlo o reducir drasticamente su vida de funcionamiento.

La formula para cálcular la corriente que pasa por un diodo LED seria: I= (Vss-Vd)/R, siendo Vss la tensión de la fuente de alimentación, Vd la tensión en directa del diodo LED (valores tipicos entre 3V y 3.7V) y R la resistencia limitadora que va conectada en serie con el diodo.

De manera rápida puedes encender diodos sin resitencia limitadora y sin peligro de que se quemen si alimentas con una pila de 3V. Si pretendes encender los LED con una tensión mayor, tendrás que cálcular la resistencia con la formula dada. 

Al tema. Tienes que averiguar si estan conectados en paralelo o en serie los diodos. Lo más seguro es que esten conectados en paralelo y cada diodo con su resistencia limitadora.
Nunca he visto una lampará de escaner con diodos por lo que este que cuento es para casos generales.

Si puedes aportar más información intentaré ayudarte en lo que pueda o si no entre todos estoy seguro que lo sacamos.

Un Saludo


----------



## Manuel51 (May 2, 2011)

Encender leds es mucho más fácil que encender tubos fluorescentes. Solo hay que esforzarse un poco. Por ejemplo buscar en este foro. ¿O es mucho esfuerzo?


----------



## PISTACHO (May 2, 2011)

Está claro que es mucho más facil los LED, en fin...

Si es de tubo en cualquier pagina sobre el arranque de tubos fluorescentes le explicará como funciona, si se tiene un poco de interes, claro.

Para encenderlo utilizar las tripas del mismo escaner, como sugiere Manuel51.


Un Saludo


----------



## jorger (May 3, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Encender leds es mucho más fácil que encender tubos fluorescentes.


 
Ah si? a ver como encenderías esto:

http://img852.imageshack.us/i/cimg0603.jpg/

Ahora dime, con un flex de tantas conexiones y ninguna serigrafía que pueda dar alguna pista, es fácil averiguar como encenderlo? 

PD: Esto también va por ti, pistacho
Está claro que *no es un led cualquiera.*



> Solo hay que esforzarse un poco. Por ejemplo buscar en este foro. ¿O es mucho esfuerzo?


 
¿Tu crees que si en este foro hubiera alguna respuesta respecto a este tipo de leds, estaríamos pidiendo ayuda creando un tema nuevo sobre lo mismo?
La respuesta: NO

PD2: lolo2n3055, no me había fijado, pero tienes el mismo led que yo! 
Un saludo.


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Yo lo veo bastante difícil con un integrado de por medio, la cosa sería fijarse en la placa donde iba conectado el flex (el otro extremo) y de ahí intentar obtener información, o con el escaner conectado medir el voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## PISTACHO (May 3, 2011)

Si es un LED se comportará como un LED y eso quiere decir que la corriente y tensiones de alimentación son muy similares de la de cualquier LED, porque viene determinado por la naturaleza del semiconductor. 

La ingenieria inversa puede ser tediosa , pero si ves complicado deducir el funcionamiento de un dispositivo desde un punto determinado del circuito intenta ver los pines de led hacia donde van y no desde el bus flex hacia el led.  

Por otra parte , se dice que hay un integrado. No veo ningún integrado. Veo el conector del bus que en la foto parece ser un integrado. 

Tal vez tengas que desmontar más y solo quedarte con la lampara LED y ver sus bornes. Habrá en el bus la parte de iluminación y también la parte de la captación. Entiendo que solo quieres identificar los cables que alimentan la luz. A base de prueba y error se podría hallar las conexiones de alimentación. Podrías coger una pila de 1,5V, que no creo que te cargues nada a ver si consigues encender algo.

Un Saludo


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Tienes razón, es el conector del flex, vaya que me fijo bien en las cosas...

Por otra parte 1,5v no excitan un led, por lo menos nunca lo he conseguido, y si son ultra brillantes (que deben ser así los de la escaner) aun menos.

Lo de desmontarlo más es una buena idea.

Saludos


----------



## PISTACHO (May 3, 2011)

Es cierto , me he quedado un poco bajo con 1.5V, pero con 3V seguro que si, siempre y cuando apliques en un diodo LED o si son varios, que estén en paralelo.  
Perdón por la imprecisión.

Un Saludo


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 3, 2011)

Bueno, viendo que este tema esta interesando bastante, y que lo que yo preguntaba tiene una contestación bastante difícil, ( lo digo por lo de adivinar que hilos del Flex alimentan al Led) decidí tomar mi duda desde otro punto de vista:
Asi que a desmontar se ha dicho:

Para empezar detrás de lo que parecían chapitas negras, no hay nada, aparte de que es una pegatina.pss:

Esto es lo que salió 

Detalle de lo que yo creo que es el sensor CCD como el de las cámaras de fotos. Muy curioso la verdad.

Y por fin llegue a lo que me interesaba, yo creía que avían muchísimos Leds y al parecer solamente es unopss:, el cual propaga la luz a través del cristal, ese que se ve mirándolo desde arriba, al parecer la iluminación es como la del display de un polímetro con luz, es decir una sola luz que se coloca en el canto del cristal, propagándose por toda la pantalla.
Bueno resuelta mi primera duda me surge otra:
:estudiando:
Como encender CORRECTAMENTE ese, O ESOS, Leds que se ven en ese encapsulado blanco, lo digo porque no encuentro su hoja de características.
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Estás seguro que es solo uno? Que son esos "hilitos" que van hacia el cristal?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 3, 2011)

De donde, lo de lo que yo creo que es el sensor CCD o en el encapsulado blanco?


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Me refiero a esto.

He marcado unos cuantos pero hay muchos si te fijas bien, son como conexiones que van de esas pestañas doradas del pcb al cristal.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 3, 2011)

A ver, si eso es lo que yo creo que es:
Es decir el sensor CCD ( lo digo porque tiene toda la pinta ) esos hilitos serian los conexiones del CI CCD

FOTO DE UN SENSOR CCD DE UNA CAMARA DE FOTOS.

Cosa distinta serian estos 3 Hilitos que tienen toda la pinta que son cada uno para un Led de un color ya que este escaner yo lo vi iluminado en Blanco y naranja cuando el escaner estafa funcionando.


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Entonces probablemente el del medio sea el común o negativo y los otros 2 positivo de cada color, prueba metiéndole 3v a ver.

No me hago responsable de nada que pueda ocurrir eh jeje.

Saludos


----------



## PISTACHO (May 3, 2011)

Llegados a este punto yo también tengo curiosidad. Asi adelante....
No creo que pase nada por probar...jejeje

Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 3, 2011)

Lo suyo es conseguir el datasheet de dicho encapsulado, y asi poder saver donde esta su limite.
Pero bueno como no lo encuentro: Probare a meter corriente haber como, ya se me ocurrira algo, aver si enciende algo, ya segun color Buscare valores tipicos de V e I, para dichos colores. Bueno ya os contare..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52824


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 14, 2011)

Bueno tras unos días, he retomado el tema, hoy me decidí a encender cada uno de los Led que trae el encapsulado, para ello le he colocado en serie con cada Led una resistencia para limitar la I  y adaptar los 12V que le metí.
Y aquí os muestro el resultado:




MORALEJA: De un escaner Led podemos sacar un Led RGB para alguna aplicación.
Un saludo para todos los que participaron.


----------



## PISTACHO (May 15, 2011)

Muy bonito , Si señor. 

Un saludo


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2011)

Felicidades, es muy útil la info.

Por cierto lo has probado de encender con la barra de cristal esa? Se ilumina bien?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 17, 2011)

Si que lo probé, se iluminaba algo.
Luego me di cuenta de que necesita un fondo negro para que luzca mas, osea que al final tienes que tener la barra led montada, pero si el efecto es espectacular:
Imagínate una barra que se ilumina de por lo menos 3 colores distintos.


----------



## Elicape (Feb 22, 2017)

Gracias por la info. 
Confirmo que mi barra de led de una multifuncion Brother en realidad lleva un componente similar, smd, que ilumina en 3 colores (RGB), y segun otras  fuentes de internet, para iluminar en blanco hay que encender los 3 a la vez. Voy a hacer pruebas porque no encuentro la hoja de datos de mi componente, a ver cuantos vol soporta y cuanto ilumina. 
Lo que yo hice fue buscar el contacto de tierra con el multimetro y de alli tocar los demas hasta que encendieron por la electricidad del multimetro. Mi led tiene 6 pines, de un lado son tierra los 3 y en frente cada color. 
Saludos.


----------

